# Grande Ronde



## fcpnorman (Nov 16, 2014)

Read the post covering the inspections on the Grande Ronde- glad to hear that is occurring.
We just got off the river this past week; here are some stories from our trip...

First day we camped at a site above Sheep Creek Rapids( commonly referred to as "Black Sheep". 

We set up camp , our kitchen but not our tents and broke out some snacks and cocktails because it was hot. Not too long afterward and group of two boats arrived at our campsite and 3-4 people got out and began walking through the campsite. They told us they were raining for a trip the following week and just wanted to "scope out" the camp site. They remained for about 10 minutes walking all through the camp and then pulled out. 
We were a little dumbfounded...
The next am as we were beginning to breakdown camp( around 0900) one of our group was still on the groover as a new group pulled in. They tied up, let their three dogs out and asked if we were leaving. We said yes- and they broke out their chairs. As we would break down a portion of our camp they would move into it. The dogs roamed the campsite and our gear.
One of them asked if we were familiar with the river and when we replied that we were, he answered" well, have fun in the next rapid, and laughed"..
We left and scouted an empty campsite a mile above Bear Creek- there we found old clothes, toilet paper and human waste and a hypodermic needle.
We moved on and camped at BC. 
The next am a single boat came into the eddy, hitting our two boats, snagging a fishing pole and breaking the lure free when it caught onto their boat as they bounced off our boats and dragged along the shore.

I have been running rivers for a long time, and have never experienced fellow boaters who were so rude and imposing. Every campsite had a fire scar and trash. I am tolerant and expect that not everyone is an experienced boater, but there is a minimum level of respect and etiquette that should be displayed by all river runners.
On a side note- we are from California and while driving home, we noticed a small sign in Owyhee county announcing a "watercraft inspection station". In all the other places we had boated- we have never been asked to be inspected- at least in California- only motorized boats are inspected. So as we drive by, not really realizing what or where the inspection station was located( it was a broke down 1970's travel trailer in a dirt lot, with small cardboard sign that read " not a rest area") we drove by it. We were soon pulled over by a deputy. We told him that we did not see the station, and he berated us that not being from an area is an excuse for "running a check station". We tried to apologize but he kept cutting us off and threatened to write us a $ 90.00 ticket. We had two pick ups, one with the boats and gear and one with just people. Once we entered the station, the woman staffing it was very nice and apologized for the deputies demeanor saying" his bark is worse than his bite". He then approached the second truck and asked if all three members were licensed drivers, all three were. He then threatened to issue them a ticket for being an "inattentive driver". He also told one member that he could not leave the vehicle to have a smoke...
We again tried to apologize and expressed our concern over the transport of invasive species and that we understood the problem- he then told us that we better move on before we were issued a ticket- but that he was currently not going to write us a ticket because they were working two car accidents and did not want to tie up the airways with this..
We left.
All 5 of us are in the emergency services, with four of us working for very large agencies. None of us would ever treat a citizen that way, even when they made a mistake. As is often the case the message was lost in the delivery.
So- if you are from CA and driving through and see some vague signs- pull in. BTW- if they determine that you were in infected waters- they will pressure wash your boat with 140 degree water...

Even with all of that- the GR is a great trip and we- as always- enjoyed our trip..


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Oregon has had a reputation for a while for chasing down those not stopping at their boat inspection stations. We have seen it happen in front of us at the station on 93. Too bad the deputy was an ass, especially to out of staters not familiar with the system. I think we all agree on the invasive species problem.

We didn't stop at the Idaho boat inspection on I-84 last week and were looking for flashing lights. The entrance ramp to the weigh station was backed up and by the time we saw the boat inspection sign it was too late to get in. The semis on the ramp provided the cover we needed  

Horrible to hear that the GR was trashed it is a pretty run and great for little ones. Haven't been on it for a couple of years but it has always been a bit hit and miss. I hope it can get cleaned up and given the respect it deserves.


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

I live in Oregon and try to raft that water once per year. It's a beautiful stretch of outdoors, but I'm sorry to hear about the others who degraded your river experience. Been there myself (somewhat), not too fun... I hope that's the worst you'll see while you're still able to recreate in this sport. I know I'm counting my years as my body ages. Don't give up on the beautiful GR. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

The GR sees a lot of traffic beyond experienced floaters schooled in leave no trace. It's known a DIY river for the inexperienced. Due to that traffic one will find messes such as fire rings left from others who really don't know better. A ranger with a heart of a teacher would really go a long way. 

Also worth mentioning is Grant's efforts who owns the Minam raft rental and guiding service. Every year he rehabs all fire rings and hauls out boat loads of trash. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

What the Steelhead fisher-people have done to the Wallowa is disgraceful.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

Willie 1.5 said:


> What the Steelhead fisher-people have done to the Wallowa is disgraceful.


I concur, I would say that 75% or more of the trash/fire rings are from winter/early spring steelhead trips. 

I have been griping at the rec managers to get out there for the last 3 years to do some patrols. I am glad they have finally got on it. Now they need to do some winter trips too and bust some serious fisherman balls.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

shappattack said:


> I concur, I would say that 75% or more of the trash/fire rings are from winter/early spring steelhead trips.
> 
> I have been griping at the rec managers to get out there for the last 3 years to do some patrols. I am glad they have finally got on it. Now they need to do some winter trips too and bust some serious fisherman balls.


 Good luck with that. Oregon is broke and does not have the resources for it. Everbody bitches about the government untill they personally need it. You guys are way past do for a sales tax.


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

bucketboater said:


> Good luck with that. Oregon is broke and does not have the resources for it. Everbody bitches about the government untill they personally need it. You guys are way past do for a sales tax.


Boating on the Grande Ronde is managed by the BLM, a federal agency, not the State of Oregon.


----------



## shappattack (Jul 17, 2008)

bucketboater said:


> Good luck with that. Oregon is broke and does not have the resources for it. Everbody bitches about the government untill they personally need it. You guys are way past do for a sales tax.


Once again fool shows his usefulness, BLM rec managers out of Baker City, not the state, run management of the wild/scenic corridor. We should tax folks coming down from WA to run our rivers too since you all didn't seam to come away with any good wilderness multiday rivers, and have to go out of state if you want a week long roadless river to run.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

shappattack said:


> Once again fool shows his usefulness, BLM rec managers out of Baker City, not the state, run management of the wild/scenic corridor. We should tax folks coming down from WA to run our rivers too since you all didn't seam to come away with any good wilderness multiday rivers, and have to go out of state if you want a week long roadless river to run.


That makes sense. I just assumed eastern Oregon looks like a third world country due to your bad economy.So many people think we don't have wilderness multis up here and that's just fine by me.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I boat the rounde often. 5 to 10 times a years. And I'm here to let the BUZZ in on a little secrete. Its not the fisherman that are causing the damage. Its our people. I've seen it way too much. WSU, UofI, NIC all rent boats to students. Guess what happens next? Sure fisherman have their hand in it too but from my experiences its the rented fleets that scare me. 

On to the inspection, are you referring to the Marshing Idaho check point? Because that Sherrif down there has a serious hard on for boaters. I start slowing down for that check station 5 miles in advance.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree that the rafting community has to share the blame. Ask anyone in the a Inland Empire where to take your rented or new raft and the GR will be mentioned. I dosent receive the respect that other near by rivers enjoy. I really think it's an education problem most offenders camp just as they would at deer camp in their local national forest not understanding the special love rivers require. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Kilroy (Oct 23, 2011)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I boat the rounde often. 5 to 10 times a years.


Did anybody else get a chuckle out of this? 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Kilroy said:


> Did anybody else get a chuckle out of this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Mountain Buzz mobile app


I'm glad you got a laugh. When I reread my post I thought the word "secrete" was a laugh..


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

shappattack said:


> We should tax folks coming down from WA to run our rivers .


Idaho and Oregon already do that. I like how Oregon calls it a "Weed" permit and Idaho calls it "Invasive species." But I agree that a couple patrols and the word will spread. Firepans are catching on. Give it a few more years and open fires will be closed even at deer camp.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I'm glad you got a laugh. When I reread my post I thought the word "secrete" was a laugh..


And "Marshing"


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Ya I can't spell, never could. Just a little excited today as I pack up. If ya can't laugh at yourself...... you know the rest.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Ya I can't spell, never could. Just a little excited today as I pack up. If ya can't laugh at yourself...... you know the rest.


That post is nearly as bad as I used to be with my old phone.  I couldn't get a single post without a few fat-finger typos.


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Up on the Wallowa it is without a doubt the Steelheaders. Below the confluence is probably shared responsibility between the fish and the pleasure boaters
I've been on the GR campsite shopping in the rain, and seen ground fires in most camps. So it's probably those same people defecating on the ground. 
I conted that posting the regs clearly at the put-in and a ranger at the takeout writing no excuse tickets for a couple of weekends would go along ways to fixing this problem.


----------



## hand8272 (May 24, 2011)

I've been checked on the Grande Ronde many times. I'm not sure how often they patrol the river but unfortunately it doesn't seem to be helping much. My spring trip this year I spotted several fire rings and a large amount of garbage on the river. It would be interesting to see the number of groups checked vs. amount that were in compliance.

The topper to the trip was our Bear Creek camp. Someone had done their business right next to the tie up tree. Real freakin nice!!


----------



## BilloutWest (Jan 25, 2013)

bucketboater said:


> Good luck with that. Oregon is broke and does not have the resources for it. Everbody bitches about the government untill they personally need it. You guys are way past do for a sales tax.


Oregon is one of the states with a higher tax burden as is. We're not about to do any sales tax on top of what we already have.

If anything, the BLM who manages the GR is looking at the possibility of reduced budgets.


----------

